# Ricky - Dartmouth, NS, Canada



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Ricky is a sweet and lovey little boy who was rescued at the same time as my Apple, but is about 3-4 weeks older so he's about 13ish months old. He's a talkative kitty who gets along well with other animals - cats & dogs. He was rescued as a feral, but there is nothing feral about this kitty at all. Not a scared fibre in his being. lol

In the late spring he had all of his teeth removed due to stomatitis. He's adjusted very well! 

Because he's now an adult and is special needs because he has no teeth, his chances of finding a forever home are very reduced. He's currently living inside the rescuer's home since my two left in October rather than in her rescue "shed" (It's been converted into a kitty wonderland) since there are newer kitties in there. 

I figured I'd post here in hopes that perhaps a home might be found even though I know most are from nowhere near here!

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair - Gray And White | Eastern Passage, NS | Ricky

And a link to the rescue organization:
Sonya's Cat & Animal Rescue Society


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little guy. If I may make a suggestion, I'd remove the picture of him lying down, it makes him look sickly. The other two pictures are cute. When it comes to adoptions, pictures do make a big difference.

I hope he gets a good home soon.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, Marie. I'll pass that along. Every little bit of advice we can get to find this little fellow a fur-ever home is very appreciated.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Poor little man I hope he can find a furever home soon enough.
Has he been adopted yet?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, I see the "sickly" picture was removed, but now there are pictures of the mouth.

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah I suggested those weren't exactly likely to get the poor fellow adopted. /sigh

He did have someone visit to meet him yesterday and just waiting for her decision - she wanted to take a day or two so it's not an impulsive choice. Fingers crossed.

He really is perhaps the most adaptable & friendly kitty I've met in many years.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers crossed here, too!


----------

